# US citizen purchasing vacation home in UK



## emattar (Dec 5, 2010)

I would like to know what would be the requisites for a USA Citizen, on purchasing a vacation home in UK, to be used only 6 months out of the year. I was told that I would nee to have a bank account opened in the UK, even though there will no mortgage. I would like any information anyone could provide also if there is any specific visa that I would need to apply for once the property is purchased and in the case of having to open an account, what would be required. 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

emattar said:


> I would like to know what would be the requisites for a USA Citizen, on purchasing a vacation home in UK, to be used only 6 months out of the year. I was told that I would nee to have a bank account opened in the UK, even though there will no mortgage. I would like any information anyone could provide also if there is any specific visa that I would need to apply for once the property is purchased and in the case of having to open an account, what would be required.


Anyone can buy properties in UK (hence the large number of foreign millionaires buying expensive properties in London etc). There is no specific requirement, other than conveyancy rules everyone has to follow, by British and foreign buyers. Your estate agents and solicitor will help and advise. It involves registering the title at Land Registry for which there is a sliding scale of fees. Plus Stamp Duty levied on properties worth more than £125,000, again on sliding scale. While UK bank account isn't a requirement, clearly it helps to have a current (checking) account from which bills can be paid automatically by direct debit. You should also have a house insurance specifically for a holiday home, which may be left vacant for lengthy periods.

You don't need any special visa, and many foreigners just come over on visit visa (or just getting passport stamped, like for Americans). Conversely, owning a property makes no difference to whether you will get a longstay visa or not. You have to qualify on other grounds.


----------

